# airbrushing help



## dixon920 (Mar 14, 2008)

As I said in my original post I'm somewhat new to cake making, well as in making more than one or two a year. I kinda jumped head first into baking and decorating a little over a year ago. I do have all brand new air brush equiptment but I have a few questions before I try to airbrush on a cake. 
1. What is the best way to get the coloring agents? I mean can i use regular food color? Should I use the powdered colors mixed with alcohol? 
2. Are there food grade supplies for the airbrush? I mean I know its common sense not to run regular paint and food color through the same airbrush or bottles for that matter I'm pretty sure my family wouldnt like me much if i did that... but other than having seperate bottles and airbrush are there "special" airbrushes or airlines or compressors? 
3. What is the best way to make stencils to use with airbrush? Just get a regular stencil blank at the craft store? 

I know its a lot of questions and I really appreciate y'all's help. I'm very much a self taught person... I bought all of the wilton books for the decorating classes and went page by page and taught myself everything. I'm also a self taught mechanic. Its just this thing I have, I can figure most things out for myself and why would I pay someone $60 an hour when i can buy the repair manual for a vehicle and a few hours of spare time and sit in my drive way and fix it myself? 
I want to make cakes that's my dream. I want to someday own a bakery and the best way I can figure to start on that dream is to make the cakes I love. Everyone in my family is my critic and guinea pigs... lol 
I just have a way with me I guess. If I think I can do it I dont stop til I figure it out. I just need a little guidance to make sure I'm going to use the best methods and equiptment i possibly can. I love my family and I love my cakes and i wouldnt use anything that could be harmful to either of them. Its just what i do. 

And I degress.... anyways any assistance yall can give me will be much appreciated. 

Kim


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

1. What is the best way to get the coloring agents? 
Visit your local cake decorating supply store. They should stock the colors you need or you can order online.

I mean can i use regular food color? 
No. You'll clog your airbrush as the regular colors from the local grocery are thicker.

Should I use the powdered colors mixed with alcohol? 
Again, I wouldn't suggest it.

2. Are there food grade supplies for the airbrush? I mean I know its common sense not to run regular paint and food color through the same airbrush or bottles for that matter I'm pretty sure my family wouldnt like me much if i did that... but other than having seperate bottles and airbrush are there "special" airbrushes or airlines or compressors?
I use an airbrush that my husband purchased from his SnapOn Tools dealer along with a Badger compressor. The airbrush itself is a double action.

3. What is the best way to make stencils to use with airbrush? Just get a regular stencil blank at the craft store?
Yep, that will work. I make my stencils from transparency sheets and sheets of mylar. Just use a craft knife to cut them out.

Here's a link to Global Sugarart's Americolor page. This is where I get my airbrush colors. Alan (the owner) is a super great guy and extremely helpful.

AmeriMist[emoji]8482[/emoji] Air brush colors by Americolor

Hope this helps some.


----------



## 2bachef (Mar 19, 2008)

Why couldn't you thin down regular food coloring with a purified water? I would think with enough trial and error, that you would be able to come up with a happy medium with the consistency to make it work. Just a thought!


----------



## dixon920 (Mar 14, 2008)

thank you very much. all that info is very helpful. you're awesome. thanks again.


----------

